

Why not make your URLs responsive? - jamesjyu
http://responsiveurl.co.uk/responsive/dont/forget/url/

======
meej
I was all "NOOOOOOOOOO!" until I got to the "Seriously?" part, hahaha.

~~~
snikch
Ditto.

------
jfoster
Doesn't seem like such a bad idea to do this for page titles. When I have lots
of tabs open, each of my tabs is less wide than it would be if it were the
only tab open. Nearly every tab has a truncated title in it.

~~~
ibrahima
Especially when a lot of sites include their name at the beginning of the
title, I just end up with a lot of tabs titled things like Comm.. and Hack..
etc. When I use Firefox I use Tree Style Tabs so it's not a problem but with
Chrome there is no good way to get that functionality. The closest
approximations I've seen pop up a separate window for the tab tree but that's
a terrible kludge and it doesn't play too well with my tiling window manager
if I have anything besides the browser on the workspace.

------
neeee
Why not just use short URLs all the time?

~~~
nvr219
Because it's nice to have a URL that is descriptive so I can get an idea of
what I'm clicking on before I click on it. Maybe I've just been goatsed too
many times...

~~~
dergachev
In that case, you might enjoy this bookmarklet I made a few weeks ago:
<http://dergachev.github.com/descriptive-url-bookmarklet/>

It automatically extracts the title of the current page and appends it to the
URL, like so:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-pyuaThp-c#doodling-in-
math-...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-pyuaThp-c#doodling-in-math-class-
connecting-dots-youtube) [http://ihackernews.com/comments/5043231#hacker-news-
mobile-d...](http://ihackernews.com/comments/5043231#hacker-news-mobile-
devopssysadmin-cheatsheet) [https://github.com/dergachev/chrome-xpath-
link/issues/2#crea...](https://github.com/dergachev/chrome-xpath-
link/issues/2#create-a-bookmarklet)
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5043231#devopssysadmin-c...](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5043231#devopssysadmin-
cheatsheet) [http://drupal.org/node/1427148#meta-how-should-joke-
modules-...](http://drupal.org/node/1427148#meta-how-should-joke-modules-be-
handled) <https://gist.github.com/4331769#rule-of-thirds-bookmarklet>
<http://bl.ocks.org/4360892#u.s.-airports>
[http://www.redmine.org/issues/12778#defect-12778-upgrade-
to-...](http://www.redmine.org/issues/12778#defect-12778-upgrade-to-
rails-3.2.11-redmine)
[https://twitter.com/dergachev/status/290914183220981760#twit...](https://twitter.com/dergachev/status/290914183220981760#twitter-
dergachev-remembering-aaron-swarz-the-..).
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AonYZs4MzlZbdER...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AonYZs4MzlZbdERaRzgxaUcwYXVRZFpaR3ZrekREb2c&hl=en&authkey=CIretNoB#corruption-
index)
[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SOLR-4305#solr-4305-xs...](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/SOLR-4305#solr-4305-xss-
vulnerability-in-solr-/admin/analysis.jsp-asf-jira)
[http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/inl/2434325556.html#bes...](http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/inl/2434325556.html#best-
of-craigslist-ugly-mean-cat-free)
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/54771108@N07/6959604522/#circus...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/54771108@N07/6959604522/#circus-
clown)

------
jasonkostempski
I would like to see responsive titles based on tab size.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Well, you can rotate the words if it's really that long:
<http://fiddle.jshell.net/fuDSb/10/show/light/>

------
JakeSc
Interesting demo, even just for its novelty. I would never have thought to do
this. Thanks for sharing.

------
neumann_alfred
I pretty much think you should implement all those examples, always,
regardless of screen size..

------
jaytaylor
This is pretty hilarious :)

------
markahern
As much as I enjoyed the blog post, I enjoyed reading through the comments to
see folks who offer their opinion without having even read to the bottom of
what is a short post even more.

------
cstrat
hahaha I like it.

It isn't __that __far fetched though, using canonical meta tags you can
preserve the main your links on search engines (so you don't SEO ruin
yourself).

Most sites have multiple ways to access the same articles/content... no reason
not to use a simplified version of this for mobile access. What I mean is,
when a mobile is detected use simplified/shortened URLs. Helps if you are
copying or manually entering URLs in texts etc...

------
jeromeparadis
Very original! Although it's a joke, it boggles the mind he actually thought
of it and implemented it. Kudos!

------
the1
responsive content: latex paper gets tl;tr-ed to a tweet on iphone retina
display.

------
businessleads
What's also funny is that the majority of commenters didn't read till the
end...

~~~
PommeDeTerre
Even after reading to the end, I wasn't totally convinced that he wasn't
joking about joking. With hash fragments, URL shortening, JavaScript and
numerous other obviously-bad ideas being widely considered "acceptable", it's
hard to tell when web developers are and aren't serious.

------
yefim323
This ruins the history and is not supported on most Android browsers.

~~~
novum
> Seriously? Hahahaha, no. This is an absolutely terrible idea, please don't
> ever do this!

Last paragraph. :)

------
kvprashant
That' would use up a lot of words in the vocabulary :D

------
jQueryIsAwesome
I want responsive favicons... thing is; I'm not joking; it would be very
useful if every site had a 128px * 128px and 640px * 640px versions of their
favicons (logos?).

~~~
ph0rque
I think what you want is explained here:
<http://www.jonathantneal.com/blog/understand-the-favicon/>

